# 1986 Nissan 300zx fuel pressure check



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx that I want to test the fuel pressure. I have a compression tester/gauge, but I can find any where on the fuel system where I plug the tester to. The "Haynes" book doesn't seem to have a whole lot on testing the fuel pressure. Does anyone have any solutions for me?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't use a compression tester to test fuel pressure; you use a fuel pressure gauge. You'll need a "T" fitting on the fuel pressure gauge that will let you install it between the fuel filter outlet and the fuel hose that attaches to it. Normal fuel pressure should be 30 psi regulated and expect around 37 psi unregulated (remove and plug the vacuum hose to the fuel pressure regulator).


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks smj999smj. I'll get the right equipment and give it a go.


----------

